

Satire: Facebook at work pics - rathish_g
http://m.fakingnews.firstpost.com/2015/01/pics-if-facebook-was-the-official-communication-platform-in-offices/

======
jblok
Non-mobile version with proper photos:

[http://fakingnews.firstpost.com/2015/01/pics-if-facebook-
was...](http://fakingnews.firstpost.com/2015/01/pics-if-facebook-was-the-
official-communication-platform-in-offices/)

